# Spektrum DSM Digital Tx Module



## WhaDL (Aug 24, 2002)

Has anyone got one of these systems ? They sound pretty cool.

Sounds like you just pick up your radio, it searches for an open frequency and you go racing! No more messing with crystals. It runs in a completely different frequency band, so it won't interfere with or be bothered by current RC systems.

Looks like it's a plug-in module for existing transmitters, like the M8. Cost is $160 at Horizon Hobby.

Here's a link: http://www.spektrumrc.com/


----------



## WhaDL (Aug 24, 2002)

Looks like there's also a competitor. Here's the other one:

http://web.nomadio.net/Default.aspx?tabid=34


----------

